# Low-light 150 gallon



## Narhay (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, first post.

I have a 150 gallon aquarium. It has dimensions of 72" long x 18" wide x 29" tall. I will be keeping mbuna in it (sorry, no discus!). Anyways, I really like anubias and java fern is pretty nice as well. I want to have a relatively heavily planted rockscape, with nothing in the sand substrate because of impending uprooting :bathbaby: by the mbuna.

I want to know what I should do about the lighting. I have absolutely nothing right now. I looked at 2 of the hagen 36" T5HOs, but for near $400CDN after purchasing the bulbs, no thanks.

I want to be able to grow my low light plants relatively well. Are 2 coralife 96 watt fixtures over the 72" of the aquarium overkill? What about 3 x AHS 55Watt kits, but I'm not a particularly big fan/professional of DIY and I'd like to try and avoid it. Anything else? I'm not just limited to power compacts, but do realize I'm in Canada and don't have as much selection due to shipping limitations. I don't want to fertilize or dose CO2, or anything. Pretty much just want to have lights, plants and fish feces. 

I would like to do the environment a favour and not have 2931920 watts of light over my aquarium, but I also want to grow my plants well. I don't want algae issues. And I don't want to overlap striplights. And finally, how would you go about planting the plants in the rocks? Crevasses are hard to find...do they do ok tied to individual rocks? Will they root themselves after awhile? What other plants could do well rooted in the rocks? Thanks.

Narhay.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

I think that two of these would be perfect for you. I have used the 2' and 4' versions and they are really nice, especially for the price. The 2' on a 20 gallon tank is growing stem plants really fast without CO2. I am assuming you have a center brace that can hold the two ends in the center. Two of those on your tank would definitely grow _Anubias_ and Java Fern well, especially since they will be attached to the rocks (closer to the lights), although the growth will be slow. Only 84 watts so it meets your low power requirement, the color of the light is really good if you ask me. The bulbs should last a really long time. You could use more light, but with a high fish load and no CO2 or dosing it's better to be safe and stick with low light.

As for attaching _Anubias_ to rocks, you can use normal super glue. It helps if the rock is out of the water, but not necessary if you're quick. Put a glob of super glue on the the rhizome and press it onto the rock, it will set up fast in water. That's how they attach corals to live rock in reef aquariums so it is aquarium safe. I know this works with _Anubias_, I haven't tried it with Java Fern, their rhizomes are a little smaller and more delicate, but it should work. The thing about the ferns is that you usually want to hide the rhizome because it will look messy if you don't.

Another plant that you could try is _Bolbitis_, it's a fern from Africa. Similar needs to Java Fern, except that it seems to prefer high flow. It is more picky about water conditions than the other two.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

For what it is worth, I agree with Craig....those would be fine. Maybe you could do two normal double-stip flourescents would be fine to grow anubias and java fern. That should be fairly cheap. Pretty much whatever is cheaper is better....but I wouldn't go too much below 150watts of light.

You could also try to tie the plants to the rocks for a few weeks, and then simply cut the string or fishing line and take it out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Narhay (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi,

My dad has that exact one and I was trying to order two of them earlier in the month, but there is a shortage of them everywhere and I couldn't obtain any. He had it on a 33 gallon and the plants (java fern, valisneria, other low-light plants) ended up doing very poorly in comparison to the simple strip lights before, but there could have been other factors. I don't know how they would fare in a much deeper aquarium with the fewer nutrients my African tanks hold.

As for the striplight, I don't really want a foot in the centre that is doubly lit compared to everything else. I already have 2 4' striplights, but I put it on the top and I didn't like the effect.

I like the tying and superglue ideas. For the superglue, is it possible to remove the plant after awhile, or is it on there for good and any attempt to dislodge it will damage the rhizome? The bolbitis looks interesting. It could definitely work. Thanks guys.

Narhay.


----------

